
When pigs don’t fly: UBS faces a China backlash because of a quip about pigs - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2019/06/22/ubs-faces-a-china-backlash-because-of-a-quip-about-pigs
======
ohiovr
Don't get them started over Cantonese cows..

